# W: Genestealer Feeding Tendril heads



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,
I would want to buy genestealer feeding tendril heads. Unpainted, primed, painted doesn't matter.

thanks


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I am still looking!
Willing to pay good prices for a few heads:headbutt:I am desperate
(Or even the whole model)


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll have to look in my bits box to see how many I have but I can help you (if you are willing to cover shipping from Canada)


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

tyraniddude said:


> I'll have to look in my bits box to see how many I have but I can help you (if you are willing to cover shipping from Canada)


Sure I am willing - I really need them. Plus an envelope to the UK can't cost so much... Right???


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Maybe these non-GW heads are a better alternative:
http://chapterhousestudios.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=81_82&product_id=215


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry for my tardy response but I can find seven


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a site that will fulfill your request, plus it's in the UK.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/tyranids-tyranid-genestealers-c-6_90_91.html


----------

